# Ruff Tough Kennel and Accessories



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I just got an Intermediate (Large) Ruff Tough Kennel and am looking for accessories to go with it. I believe, Medium (I think I would like Camo) Mud River Kennel cover would fit. Any ideas about which dog bed would fit in it?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

removed by author because apparently now the folks who run this forum have put in some scan of our content that allows PPC (paid per click) autolinks to competitors in our posts. My competition benefits from my content, intellect, experience and replies but I can't post a link.

I'm truly sorry folks, I have tried and tried to be a part of the forum to help people out, but I don't think I'm going to go that far as to cut off my own nose and play that game.

God bless you all and those red dogs we love.
Ken


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah the medium/large mud river pad fits and has been very durable. I just wish it had a zip off cover for washing. 

Anything with dimensions around 30 x 18 would work though. 

These look interesting. http://www.wetmuttbeds.com/wetmutt-sport-series-mat.html


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for this info! I brought the kennel in for my boy to get used to it. He is unsure about his opinion of this kennel yet. But he pulled his blanket out of this kennel; he did not think it belonged in there 

I live in Canada; no bundles for me for the hunting dog-related items  However, I get free shipping if they ship to Cabela's store and I pick it up from there. It helps a bit.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - have a Mud River insulated crate cover - LOVE it !!!! - plenty of storage - lift handels ETC - on 1 4day trip 2 SD - never got above 17 - night below zero - a few hand fulls of straw - MR crate pad - had to roll up 1 window cover so PIKE did not get 2 hot - TIP of the DAY - buy heavy duty tie downs - use 2/crate - hate 2c a crate in the back of truck with a cheap tie down !!!!!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

R said:


> Ks - have a Mud River insulated crate cover - LOVE it !!!! - plenty of storage - lift handels ETC - on 1 4day trip 2 SD - never got above 17 - night below zero - a few hand fulls of straw - MR crate pad - had to roll up 1 window cover so PIKE did not get 2 hot - TIP of the DAY - buy heavy duty tie downs - use 2/crate - hate 2c a crate in the back of truck with a cheap tie down !!!!!!


Thanks, I was unsure whether the insulation also works during the hot days! I am still learning: where do you buy the heavy duty tie downs? I mean, how do I know I am getting the good ones? I also got a truck/SUV (yes, I know; my dog is VERY expensive!); so I am really new to the dog in a crate in a truck idea.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - any auto supply or big box store 4 tie downs - look 4 a big rachet so you can snug it down - it starts out as a friction connector then goes 2 break away strengh - 2inch wide 4tons good place 2 start - can get a good 4 pack 4 under 30 $ vrs 10$ 4 crap !!!!!!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

R said:


> Ks - any auto supply or big box store 4 tie downs - look 4 a big rachet so you can snug it down - it starts out as a friction connector then goes 2 break away strengh - 2inch wide 4tons good place 2 start - can get a good 4 pack 4 under 30 $ vrs 10$ 4 crap !!!!!!!


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

WillowyndRanch said:


> removed by author because apparently now the folks who run this forum have put in some scan of our content that allows PPC (paid per click) autolinks to competitors in our posts. My competition benefits from my content, intellect, experience and replies but I can't post a link.
> 
> I'm truly sorry folks, I have tried and tried to be a part of the forum to help people out, but I don't think I'm going to go that far as to cut off my own nose and play that game.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all your help! I am one of those people who tremendously benefit from your great advices! No links are needed, a few key words and we can google the rest ourselves. Please don't stop helping out!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Yeah the medium/large mud river pad fits and has been very durable. I just wish it had a zip off cover for washing. Anything with dimensions around 30 x 18 would work though.


Ended up getting a Large Ruff Tough Kennel (Intermediate looked a bit small for my boy) and ordered the M/L Mud River pad and the Large Mud River cover (will need to wait for several weeks for the last two items to arrive though). Thanks!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Ksana said:


> WillowyndRanch said:
> 
> 
> > removed by author because apparently now the folks who run this forum have put in some scan of our content that allows PPC (paid per click) autolinks to competitors in our posts. My competition benefits from my content, intellect, experience and replies but I can't post a link.
> ...


I'm very happy to help anyone from behind the scenes and truly do love sharing my experience with both V's and products. If anyone has a breeding, training or product question, feel free to PM or call me and I'll do my best to answer where I can in a full response. I simply can't maneuver and half answer through the forum rules and then have competition automatically benefit from my effort because they have deep advertising budgets while at my expense of time and energy and development of forum content. 

It's not what I prefer, rather what I need to do. I hope you all understand.

Ken


----------

